# A Sleep Of Years. Sometimes we find love in the last place we expect



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

At sixteen, Jennifer Landry thinks the worst thing that can happen is getting pregnant, but when Waylan Thompson, her boyfriend of two years, suddenly dies in a car wreck and Jennifer miscarries, she thinks her life is over. Still, Sean, Waylan's older brother, manages to pull her through.

Although the two lose contact for years, Jennifer runs into Sean as she is raising her two teenage sons alone. He, too, is divorced. The years have allowed them both to heal into adults who share a mutual scar, and what was once simply a foundation of shared grief becomes more, especially as Jennifer faces another possible loss-her oldest son, who wrecks on an icy road. It's going to take everything Sean has to save her again, and he has to; he can't imagine his world without her in it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

sounds interesting ...I'll have to add it to my list for next month.  Any idea what the pg count might be?
thx


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Great new reader review on Amazon for A Sleep of Years.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Mistyd107, I somehow missed your question.  I blamed it on three children!  Sorry.  The page count of the print book is 260.  Again, I apologize for missing your question.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Mistyd107, I somehow missed your question. I blamed it on three children! Sorry. The page count of the print book is 260. Again, I apologize for missing your question.


no worries


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a few suggestions for changing this novel so it's been off the market for a few months.  If you enjoy women's fiction, this story might be for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

What happens when the love of your life dies at seventeen?  How do you cope?  Jennifer Landry  has a lot facing her, including a life without her boyfriend, Waylan.  If you'd like to know how she gets through, pick up a copy of A Sleep of Years.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like women's fiction, please consider giving A Sleep of Years A Try.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like my book Shattered Images, women love story and dysfunctional family. I will check it out thanks.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Victoria. I didn't see your message or I would have responded earlier. I've put a sample of Shattered Images in my Kindle as well.

On a different note, here is the book trailer for A Sleep of Years


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy a Nicholas Sparks type of story, why not consider A Sleep Of Years?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for A Sleep of Years.  Have a great week!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the opening for A Sleep of Years

“You’re what?” Waylan asked.  He sat beside me,  nervously tracing the flowers on my maroon bedspread.

“I’m pregnant,” I whispered, avoiding his eyes and focusing instead on the large, pink blossom under his hand.

Waylan abruptly rose and paced past the Titanic poster then stopped at my desk and paced the other way.  
“It’s a mistake, Jen,” he finally managed.  His shoulders slumped, and his head tilted forward.  “Damn. It’s got to be a mistake.”

I smoothed the bedspread, erasing the wrinkles where he’d  been.  “No, it’s not.”

Waylan raked his fingers through his hair.  “It could’ve been a bad test.  Or you could’ve….”  His voice died as I stared into blue eyes that looked like storms had danced across them.

I folded my hands in my lap.  “Or I could’ve messed it up.  Done something wrong,” I finished.  “Is that what you think?” 

“Jen, just wait a minute—”  Waylan’s arms hung limply.  His large white tee-shirt had come untucked from his jeans.

“No, you wait a minute.”  I walked to the dresser.  Digging under my panties, I found them--three hard, plastic squares with faint red plus signs. 

I slipped them into his outstretched palm.  “I did it three times.  Three damned plus signs.”  Tears burned my throat as I tried to bury them.  “And I prayed...harder each time.”  I gulped air.  “I thought maybe if I said the right thing God would listen, but He didn’t.”

Waylan dumped the squares on the bed and reached for me.  “Take it easy, Jen.  Breathe.”

I slipped into his embrace and closed my eyes, wishing everything would vanish.  “How am I going to tell my parents?”


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like women's fiction, give A Sleep of Years a try.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a new cover for A Sleep of Years.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Any Nicholas Sparks fans out there?  You might give A Sleep of Years a try.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

One of the themes that I wanted to tackle with A Sleep of Years is that sometimes good things do come from loss and that the idea of love never being lost just displaced.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy Nicholas sparks novels, you might enjoy A Sleep of Years.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for A Sleep of Years.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Like contemporary romance?  A Sleep of Years might just be what you're looking for.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for A Sleep of Years.  Have a good one!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazon currently has A Sleep of Years on sale for .99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like emotional women's fiction, A Sleep of Years might be a book for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

There's still time to enter and win a print copy of one of my novels. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for A Sleep of Years.  Have a good one!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the revised book trailer for A Sleep of Years. Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like emotional fiction, A Sleep of Years might be a good read for you.


----------

